# Sports Are Best For Mental Fitness



## Weck (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,I'm starting a topic here about importance of sports regarding mental fitness.
Although sports are so effective for physical health.These are also important for mental wellness.
They redcue symptoms of depression and frustration.What's your useful opinion about this?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, speaking as a psychoanalyst and body builder I would have to agree !


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup, I have seen personally a relative and a very good friend benefit mentally from exercise. I too notice if I don't get out and walk or something I get this bummed/blue/discontent feeling. Go for a brisk walk or a bike ride and things become roses again.

In the news recently there was an article highlighting how much intellectual and physical benefit for child exercise is. But focus especially on the mental benefits. And I hear many schools are getting rid of Gym class, Phys ed, what ever it is called locally.

This is one screwed up system and ready to crash and burn.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Any constructive thing that occupies the mind and body is good for mental health. -- Tex


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sling shots have been a big stress reliever and diversion from a tuff time in my life.So yes, been good for my metal fitness.


----------



## Weck (Oct 17, 2012)

Weck said:


> Hi everyone,I'm starting a topic here about importance of sports regarding mental fitness.
> Although sports are so effective for physical health.These are also important for mental wellness.
> They redcue symptoms of depression and frustration.What's your useful opinion about this?


Tacoma BootCamp


----------



## Bettygcarren (Nov 7, 2012)

Sports is the one of the good exercise for mental disorder. By sporting our mind gets relaxed and all the problem related to it gets solved..try this..doctors note for work


----------

